# OTA ABCHD (WGNO-DT N.O., LA) Recording problems.



## the-real (Jan 25, 2007)

ABC HD (WGNO-DT New Orleans)

When I attempt a recording on my computer using ADS Tech Instant HDTV PCI, ABC tunes in fine but when i go to play back the recording I get what is attached to this thread.

This is driving me crazy! Everything else records fine and ABC recordes fine on my HR20. Is there an explination as to why it would completely record a different feed? I dont even know what channel that is that it recorded!


----------



## the-real (Jan 25, 2007)

Okay well ive determined that it is recording PAX.

I still cant find an explinationas to why it is recording another broadcast.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## the-real (Jan 25, 2007)

still no luck.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Dump then rescan your digital channels, something mapped incorrectly.


----------



## Cmmsh (Jan 2, 2007)

the-real said:


> ABC HD (WGNO-DT New Orleans)
> 
> When I attempt a recording on my computer using ADS Tech Instant HDTV PCI, ABC tunes in fine but when i go to play back the recording I get what is attached to this thread.
> 
> This is driving me crazy! Everything else records fine and ABC recordes fine on my HR20. Is there an explination as to why it would completely record a different feed? I dont even know what channel that is that it recorded!


Channels 49 and 26 are using the same tower since Katrina. I believe 49-2 usually shows the same programming as 26-1, as a favor to WGNO, until they can get their own tower back up. What likely happened is they got crossed, or you may have looked in the guide for a certain program and recorded the wrong 49 (which is PAX). (49-1 is a stretched 480 version of 49.) Just double-check to make sure you actually recorded 26.1 and not 49-x.


----------



## the-real (Jan 25, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> Dump then rescan your digital channels, something mapped incorrectly.


Trying that now.



Cmmsh said:


> Channels 49 and 26 are using the same tower since Katrina. I believe 49-2 usually shows the same programming as 26-1, as a favor to WGNO, until they can get their own tower back up. What likely happened is they got crossed, or you may have looked in the guide for a certain program and recorded the wrong 49 (which is PAX). (49-1 is a stretched 480 version of 49.) Just double-check to make sure you actually recorded 26.1 and not 49-x.


i didnt even list 49-X in my channel list. They probably are getting crossed. Who's tower got destroyed? WGNO or PAX?

If they are getting crossed how come that doesnt happen on the HR-20?


----------



## the-real (Jan 25, 2007)

Jim5506:

I tried what you said. it still records PAX. I guess ill just have to wait until this tower situation is settled


----------

